# your first hedgehog!



## nerdyhero (Sep 22, 2013)

tell me your story!! how was it with your first hedgie?? give me some tips on bonding!


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

When I got my first hedgie, Hubble I was told he was barely a year old, and was super friendly after you got to know him... Wrong and wrong! He was almost three and he was only social after he trusted me. He would huff, pop, click and regularly tried to "spike" me. I got him from his second owner and she said her sister first bought him from a pet store, which means he probably came from a mill or at least a breeder who did care that much.
For me it took months for Hubble to play with me, and at the start of each play session he wanted to make it clear he was a grouchy old man and was quite snotty! :lol: But he was my baby and a birthday present from my husband that I had wanted for years! I refused to let him get his way and be a grouch and I was just patient and kept at it! He got to where he was comfortable riding in a sweatshirt or robe pocket, and even let my husband and brother hold him! I absolutely adored him and miss him greatly.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

My first hedgie was named Samantha and I got her when I was about 9 or 10 as a Christmas gift from my parents. They did get her from a pet store, but it was a small shop and the guy that owned it was a really great guy that we knew well since my cousin worked with him for over 10 years, and we knew he only got his animals from very reputable breeders. She was super sweet! She LOVED her little stuffies and would play tug of war with me. She liked to explore but preferred to snuggle with her stuffies. She was the complete opposite of my new hedgie Quilliam (that I have now- almost 10 years after her passing).


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My first (and only so far) quillbaby was Lily. I got her when I turned 18, to be my first mine-only pet. I did get her from a breeder, but didn't do enough research before getting her - fixed that several months later once I found the forums.  I got super lucky with her. She was always a sweetheart, even when she was quilling...I don't remember her being super huffy or anything. Before we hit a year together, I think, she had her quills down for me almost all the time when I had her out. She was usually good about letting other people hold her too...except she hated my mom for some reason. :roll: She was a complete snuggle bug and most bonding with her consisted of just hanging out with my laptop or reading while she slept in a sweatshirt pocket or in a blanket on my lap. We got close enough that she'd let me give her kisses on her forehead/snout or on her cheeks. I remember one lovely night where she sprawled out on my chest and let me stroke her nose gently for quite a long time...it actually put her to sleep.  

Like I said, I got VERY lucky with my sweet girl. I doubt I'll ever get another hedgie like her...she was the perfect first pet. 

Edit: Also bonding tips - one thing a lot of people don't think about that can help a LOT (especially at first) is that it makes a hedgehog more comfortable if you cover them up. If they're in a ball and scared, it can encourage them to unball and explore your lap under a blanket, or it'll convince them settle down and take a nap on you - both are great things. Lily usually wouldn't sleep uncovered on me except on rare occasions. She usually wanted to be snuggled into a blanket, pocket, under a sweatshirt, etc.


----------



## nerdyhero (Sep 22, 2013)

Lilysmommy said:


> My first (and only so far) quillbaby was Lily. I got her when I turned 18, to be my first mine-only pet. I did get her from a breeder, but didn't do enough research before getting her - fixed that several months later once I found the forums.  I got super lucky with her. She was always a sweetheart, even when she was quilling...I don't remember her being super huffy or anything. Before we hit a year together, I think, she had her quills down for me almost all the time when I had her out. She was usually good about letting other people hold her too...except she hated my mom for some reason. :roll: She was a complete snuggle bug and most bonding with her consisted of just hanging out with my laptop or reading while she slept in a sweatshirt pocket or in a blanket on my lap. We got close enough that she'd let me give her kisses on her forehead/snout or on her cheeks. I remember one lovely night where she sprawled out on my chest and let me stroke her nose gently for quite a long time...it actually put her to sleep.
> 
> Like I said, I got VERY lucky with my sweet girl. I doubt I'll ever get another hedgie like her...she was the perfect first pet.
> 
> Edit: Also bonding tips - one thing a lot of people don't think about that can help a LOT (especially at first) is that it makes a hedgehog more comfortable if you cover them up. If they're in a ball and scared, it can encourage them to unball and explore your lap under a blanket, or it'll convince them settle down and take a nap on you - both are great things. Lily usually wouldn't sleep uncovered on me except on rare occasions. She usually wanted to be snuggled into a blanket, pocket, under a sweatshirt, etc.


thanks so much! im getting an albino little girl today! i am so happy!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

My first hedgie was Preston! I spent months and months researching hedgies and was going to get one from a breeder. But one day I was in a local pet store and for some reason I had to go to this glass aquarium. Preston and his brother at the time was in it. That day I spent a long time just staring at him and being amazed. When I got home that night I did more research and found out hedgies in pet stores were not properly treated often. So every day for a week I went in to that pet store and started to handle him. Noticed there was no food or water or wheel and that the bedding was not safe. After 6 days of constant visits I made myself broke! I had enough of him being in a bad place. I baught him and braught him home. Instantly I knew something was wrong. He was bleeding from his bottom. So emerg vet was in the first 24 hours. He was put on antibiotics and his weight was to be watched by a follow up vet. Found him a local exotics vet and he still sees him to this day! He was very under weight and a total grump. Constant handling and talking to him has now created the most amazing bond. He is my grump but my sweetest grump. I consider him my rescue baby and since then I have adopted another hedgehog.

They are sweet and loving when you build a bond. Everyone has their own ways. I was just consistant with my love. Best of Luck!


----------



## Penny (Sep 23, 2013)

ARGGGGGH I can't wait till I get a hedgie!!!! I'm going crazy already and I'm not getting one for a few months!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

My first baby was Milton, my perfect little albino angel. 
He slept in my old shirt and was rewarded with mealies every second he showed his little face for the first few weeks I had him. I was in love from the start, he played hard to get. We went hot and cold... I would have a snuggly night and think OMG BREAKTHROUGH, then the next night he would huff if I even stood near the cage. Finally I learned the key:
I sat and watched him in total darkness. I heard him wake up around 10, eat, and run a lap around his cage. If I took him out to early before this, he was angry. If I took him out too far after this, he was antsy. Follow their schedules. You will quickly learn that THEY are the boss. Once you learn how to read their needs things will start to get easier


----------



## nerdyhero (Sep 22, 2013)

SpikeMoose said:


> My first baby was Milton, my perfect little albino angel.
> He slept in my old shirt and was rewarded with mealies every second he showed his little face for the first few weeks I had him. I was in love from the start, he played hard to get. We went hot and cold... I would have a snuggly night and think OMG BREAKTHROUGH, then the next night he would huff if I even stood near the cage. Finally I learned the key:
> I sat and watched him in total darkness. I heard him wake up around 10, eat, and run a lap around his cage. If I took him out to early before this, he was angry. If I took him out too far after this, he was antsy. Follow their schedules. You will quickly learn that THEY are the boss. Once you learn how to read their needs things will start to get easier


i just got ava my albino girl! she is amazing she has been with me for 2 days and already i feel like we have this bond!! i will post picks soon


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

My first and current hedgie is Lily. I got her from a breeder after I found this forum and became a member. Everyone has helped me out so much with all my questions and everything. It's been amazing! I remember one of the best bonding moments was when I was laying on the couch with her and she crawled under my blanket. Next thing I know she's crawling all around and I have become the human jungle gym! :lol: That was when she was around a year old and she really started to bond with me. Now she is so social and she doesn't curl up around people as much as she used to. Hedgehogs are more labor intensive than other pets, but it's worth it!


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats on your new little Albino baby!  So happy for you!!


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

I got my first hedgehog 5 days ago and so far i love it. I reused her and shes around a year. She is a grey snowflake very sweet still warming up to her knew home but really sweet. I wanted a hedgehog for a really long time but i couldn't get one. But then my puppy became agressive and we had to get rid of her and my hammy that i loved so much got 4 tumors and died so my parents let me get the hedgehog i want. I don't think all ever be able to give her up now. Its so funny because we gave her her first ever meal worm today and she was the happiest thing on earth. She also loves eating the cat food out of the cats dishes. The cats just stare at her like what the heck is that.


----------

